# trout and croaker



## profish 1 (Apr 16, 2003)

Man went to glouster point and tore up the trout only 20 or so worth keeping and about boated about a 100 trout and about 60 croaker what a great weekend used squid and cut bait:jawdrop:


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Is 20 trout the limit down there?*

Seems like a lot of trout to keep...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Sandcrab*

I would assume since he was in a boat he was not alone. Anyway heres th regs for trout.

GREY TROUT (WEAKFISH) 

[Regulation 4 VAC 20-380-10 et seq.] 

Minimum Size Limit......................... 12 inches 
Possession Limit...............................7 per person 


SPECKLED TROUT (SPOTTED SEATROUT) [Regulation 4 VAC 20-280-10 et seq.] 

Minimum Size Limit........................14 inches 
Possession Limit.............................10 per person


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

SPOTTED SEA TROUT MMMMMM- GUD got my limit in an hour last year hope to do th same this year they were bangn @ cant say to much bout th rest of that


----------



## profish 1 (Apr 16, 2003)

yes guys there was 6 0f us on the boat


----------

